

What “The New iPad” and “Basecamp” Have in Common? Angry SEO “Experts” - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/the-new-ipad-basecamp-seo-4077

======
thenextcorner
Unbelievable bad article. If anything according to the theory in this article,
SEO's would be happy with the chance of getting traffic on two separate
keyword high demand bumps. The first bump, high expectations on the iPad 3
launch... getting traffic for the keyword ipad 3. After the announcement, a
new opportunity to gain even more traffic on "the new ipad" keywords, with an
even larger demand!

This article is so much "linkbait" bashing SEO for the sake of it, to gain
traffic from HN.

